

Ask HN: Best site for 3rd-party Android libraries and frameworks? - bhamnav

As an Android developer, sometimes I find that I spend a lot of time going through boilerplate code and really envy some of the interesting frameworks that iOS devs get to use. Whilst I can live without them, I've noticed there are many developer sites listing tonnes of libraries for iOS. The only places of real use are the official Android Developer site and Stack Overflow. However, the official site doesn't mention any third party libraries and Stack Overflow requires a lot of searching. I've tried looking for a useful site, but I either get random blog posts or  AppBrain links.<p>Are there any such useful sites for Android devs?
======
hinto_ize
Fellow android dev here.

Have a look at OpenIntents (<http://www.openintents.org/en/libraries>), it's
likely on the order of what you're looking for.

Not a whole lot of listings there, however, and unfortunately, it doesn't seem
to get updated very regularly. Not much of a crowd that's sourcing the
content, I guess. (That said, I really do appreciate the work that the people
involved with OpenIntents have done. Kudos.)

Given the various technologies in Android that support developing frameworks
(like being able to create a library project! not to mention services and
intents) it's a bit surprising there aren't more resources available for
finding useful libraries. Especially little teeny-tiny microframeworks that
take away some of that boilerplate we Android devs have to suffer through.

As developers I think it would be nice if we were able to go to the Android
Market and search for libraries and frameworks. (Yes, i'm looking at you,
Google, Amazon & other app market makers.) Don't care if it's a separate
market, so as not to avoid confusing end users who are just looking for apps.
I'd just like a better alternative than manually having to do a search across
the web and wade through the results until I find (or don't, as usually the
case when searching for Android libraries) what I'm looking for.

